# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Supremo se cansa del rechazo «sistemático» de Barreda a los trasvases

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo el articulo de prensa que viene en la verdad.

Los recursos del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha contra los trasvases de agua del Tajo al Segura carecen de toda consistencia, las demandas se presentan de forma sistemática, se copian las argumentaciones y resultan temerarios. El Tribunal Supremo ha lanzado otro reproche a la táctica del Ejecutivo de José María Barreda de oponerse judicialmente a todos los desembalses de agua, según figura en la última sentencia de la Sección Quinta de la Sala de lo Contencioso Administrativo, que acaba de respaldar la legalidad de un desembalse de 48,8 hectómetros cúbicos, 11 de ellos para regadíos, que fueron autorizados por el Consejo de Ministros en diciembre de 2007.
El Gobierno castellano manchego sigue perdiendo ante el Tribunal Supremo los recursos que presenta contra los desembalses. En este caso se opuso incluso a la asignación trimestral que debía llegar a dos millones de habitantes de Murcia, Almería, Albacete y Alicante. El alto tribunal deja traslucir su malestar ante la insistencia de los recursos, condenando a los demandantes al pago de las costas, que ha fijado en 3.000 euros.
La misma Sala, en una sentencia anterior que respaldó otro trasvase, dio un toque al Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha al reprocharle que utiliza razones «exclusivamente políticas» para oponerse sistemáticamente a los envíos de agua. En esta ocasión le advierte de que en materia de costas procesales «la actuación de la parte demandante debe considerarse temeraria». «En efecto, la actuación procesal de la Administración autonómica denota un decidido propósito de impugnar de manera sistemática todo acuerdo del Consejo de Ministros en el que se decida un trasvase de aguas de la cabecera del Tajo, limitándose en la demanda a reproducir miméticamente las mismas alegaciones, carentes de toda consistencia, ya formuladas por esta Sala en ocasiones anteriores», indica la sentencia a la que ha tenido acceso 'La Verdad'.
Reproches del Supremo 
El Supremo ha rechazado todas las argumentaciones de los Servicios Jurídicos de Castilla-La Mancha, que pidieron la anulación de aquel desembalse basándose en criterios archiconocidos por esta Sala, que viene a decir indirectamente que con esa estrategia jurídica se le hace perder el tiempo a los magistrados y se tira el dinero de los contribuyentes. En la demanda se alegó que en el acuerdo del Consejo de Ministros no hubo un informe previo sobre los cultivos del Segura y las explotaciones agrarias que necesitaban agua con urgencia, en uno de los años de peor sequía. Indicó que tampoco se calculó el impacto medioambiental en los pantanos de cabecera, y que se obvió el estudio técnico de Castilla-La Mancha contrario a ese trasvase.
La Sala del Supremo desmonta cada una de estas alegaciones y recuerda que el informe del Gobierno de Barreda se presentó en la reunión de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto que estudió el envío de agua, y que acto seguido se puso en conocimiento del Consejo de Ministros. Asimismo, el tribunal recuerda que no es necesaria la evaluación de impacto ambiental por parte del Ejecutivo de Castilla-La Mancha -que sin duda habría sido negativo- porque ese requisito no se puede aplicar al Trasvase Tajo-Segura, dado que afecta a varias cuencas hidrográficas y se rige exclusivamente por las normas estatales.
Al abordar la necesidad del trasvase para atender los riegos de la cuenca del Segura, el Tribunal Supremo se remite a otras sentencias anteriores sobre el destino de las aguas para subrayar que en el expediente del Consejo de Ministros «obran numerosos informes de distintos órganos administrativos y de otras entidades y organizaciones que justifican o explican el acuerdo de trasvasar». Recalca que esto «permite de forma clara y suficiente a la Administración autonómica demandante conocer las razones de tal decisión». El Sindicato Central de Regantes del Trasvase Tajo-Segura y la Abogacía del Estado contrarrestaron el recurso.


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100625.html

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

Según por donde mires las noticias.

 Poner recursos es lo que te queda, y a veces se va consiguiendo que los puntos queden claros, como en ésta sentencia que ya he puesto en otra ocasión, también del Tribunal Supremo:

*El Tribunal Supremo niega el "derecho" al trasvase del TajoAl menos nueve sentencias rechazan que el Segura tenga que recibir automáticamente agua de Castilla-La Mancha cuando los embalses superen el caudal mínimo fijado por ley * 

*Las dos sentencias redactadas el año pasado el 27 de enero y el 28 de julio citan explícitamente todos los autos que desde diversos ángulos han abordado el conflicto y se pronuncian de forma concluyente en contra del grueso de argumentos esgrimidos en sucesivos recursos por las comunidades de regantes del Segura y los gobiernos de la Comunitat Valenciana y de Murcia.

El mandato de la Ley de Aprovechamiento Conjunto Tajo-Segura, de 1971, y las sucesivas que lo complementan es el de "establecer una posibilidad, que no un derecho", escribe el magistrado Rafael Fernández Valverde en la sentencia del 27 de enero de 2009 en que desestimó una demanda de la Comunitat Valenciana*

*Polémica viva desde 1971
El magistrado añade "que no existe, para la cuenca del Segura, un derecho al trasvase de toda el agua que supere el mínimo excedentario de 240 hectómetros cúbicos en los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía". Y el ponente repite exactamente el mismo párrafo en otra sentencia posterior, en julio de 2009, en que desestima un recurso de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía.

La polémica se arrastra desde la aprobación de la ley que da origen al trasvase, de 1971, todavía en el franquismo. La norma establecía que no podía derivarse agua del Tajo al Segura si el caudal de los embalses era inferior a los 240 hectómetros cúbicos. Pero luego establecía un tope anual a trasvasar: 600 hectómetros cúbicos, de los que 400 podrían dedicarse a regadío.

Aquí empezaba la pugna: ¿El trasvase es un derecho o una posibilidad? Las comunidades del Levante han venido sosteniendo que tenían derecho no sólo al trasvase, sino a la cifra citada: 600 hectómetros cúbicos al año.

La polémica ha ido creciendo en la medida en que la agricultura se ha extendido en Levante de forma espectacular, un fenómeno simultáneo al crecimiento de Castilla-La Mancha, que en tres décadas casi ha doblado su población. Pese a los tremendos cambios experimentados en el país, las cifras sobre las que se polemiza son todavía las de 1971.

Sin embargo, las reiteradas sentencias del Supremo y de manera rotunda, las de 2009 han aclarado al menos el elemento central de la disputa. Por si quedara alguna duda, Fernández Valverde remata varias veces en sus sentencias que "los trasvases son una posibilidad, que no un derecho". Y recuerda un argumento reiterado en las ocho sentencias anteriores del Supremo sobre el conflicto: "Nunca será posible jurídicamente, mientras permanezca vigente aquel precepto [de la ley de 1971], trasvasar aguas no declaradas excedentes".

Competencia del Gobierno
El precepto aludido se encuentra en la exposición de motivos de la norma de 1971 y coloca como punto de partida ante cualquier trasvase que los usuarios de la cuenca del Tajo "no han de ver mermadas sus posibilidades de desarrollo por escasez de recursos hidráulicos".

Las sentencias recalcan que la competencia última recae en el Gobierno central: tanto a la hora de definir a partir de cuánto se considera que hay agua "excedente" a través del Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Tajo, como ante una situación de sequía, en que la competencia para determinar si hay trasvase y en qué cantidad "es asumida por el Consejo de Ministros".

Los trasvases los fija en circunstancias normales la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto, con presencia de todas las administraciones. Pero los autos citados coinciden en que los límites no tienen que ver con las necesidades de los regantes del Levante, sino con la sostenibilidad de la cuenca del Tajo.

La sentencia de enero de 2009 recalca que al umbral de 240 hectómetros cúbicos "pueden establecerse otras reservas para garantizar las previsiones de la cuenca cedente del Tajo, como con reiteración se establece en la normativa de referencia". E insiste en que en ningún caso podrá haber trasvase por debajo de esta cifra, por dura que sea la situación.

Las reservas de agua deben estar no obstante motivadas, como recuerda el Supremo al menos desde su sentencia del 16 de mayo de 2003, firmada por Ricardo Enríquez Sancho: "De la regulación se deduce que no caben reservas indeterminadas ni en cuanto a su finalidad ni en cuanto a su duración, puesto que en los planes hidrológicos debe identificarse de forma precisa el origen de los recursos reservados, su destino previsto y el plazo para su materialización".

Es la única alegría que ha dado el Supremo a los recursos procedentes del Levante. Pero no es menor: Murcia y Valencia creen que dificulta que Castilla-La Mancha se reserve una cuota en su Estatuto.* 

http://www.publico.es/288265/tribuna.../trasvase/tajo

Por eso, ya se sabe que muchos recursos se van a perder, pero son la base para que se imponga la cordura y con otras actuaciones se acabe con una situación insostenible a día de hoy.

----------


## cantarin

Yo solo veo una cosa clara: Si se utilizara el sentido común, se olvidaran intereses económicos o politicos y las cosas se hicieran con una medida sostenible las cosas serían de otra manera. No habria recursos ni tendriamos problemas nadie... pero... como no impera el sentido común por cada trasvase aprovado por el consejo de ministros que deje los embalses en este estado habrá recursos



Ni cortar el suministro ante la necesidad ni dejar los embalses así. Si hay quien no lo entiende y no le importa dejar así el embalse ya se esta calificando a si mismo. El Supremo aplica la ley y dice que por encima de 240 hm3 es posible hacerlo, pero yo pregunto el legal "desvestir un santo para vestir a otro", con ese nivel de agua municipios del entorno del Embalse de Buendía tienen que ser abastecidos con caminones cisternas por que las aguas estan con un nivel alto de lodos que no permite su consumo humano. 


Por eso con un uso racional del agua y promoviendo un desarrollo sostenible, ni la cabecera del tajo estará en tan lamentables circunstancias ni el levante tendrá necesidad de tanta agua y seguirá creciendo a un nivel sostenible.

----------


## ben-amar

No contesto porque iba a decir una burrada, que para mí no lo es :Mad:

----------

